# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά Κρουαζιερόπλοια - Historic Cruiseships >  Stella Solaris [Cambodge]

## mastrokostas

Stella Solaris !Ενα βαπόρι θρύλος . 
Εδω για περισσοτερα :http://www.maritimematters.com/stella-solaris3.html

----------


## nektarios15

Τι μου θύμισες τώρα mastrokostas!! σε αυτό το πλοίο (Stella Solaris) έχω "μεγαλώσει". Ο πατέρας μου δούλευε μέσα 'οταν το πλοίο ήταν της SUN LINE.Το επισκεπτόμουν συχνά καλοκαίρια όταν έκανε κρουαζιέρες  στο Αιγαίο. Το χειμώνα πήγαινε Καραιβική. Ακόμα θυμάμαι τα γρειπφρουτ που με κερνάγανε!

----------


## mastrokostas

Εδώ τα δυο φιλαράκια World Renaissance και Stella Solaris όταν έφταναν στην Ρόδο ξημερώματα για να δέσουν .

----------


## mastrokostas

> Τι μου θύμισες τώρα mastrokostas!! σε αυτό το πλοίο (Stella Solaris) έχω "μεγαλώσει". Ο πατέρας μου δούλευε μέσα 'οταν το πλοίο ήταν της SUN LINE.Το επισκεπτόμουν συχνά καλοκαίρια όταν έκανε κρουαζιέρες στο Αιγαίο. Το χειμώνα πήγαινε Καραιβική. Ακόμα θυμάμαι τα γρειπφρουτ που με κερνάγανε!


Ήταν ένα από τα ομορφότερα και καλοτάξιδα βαπόρια της εποχής !
Πότε ήταν ο πατέρα σου μέσα ,και με τι ειδικότητα ?

----------


## nektarios15

Ηταν τη δεκαετία του 1970, ειδικότητα Ναύτης. Λέγεται Γιάννης Κολοκυθάς.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ηταν τη δεκαετία του 1970, ειδικότητα Ναύτης. Λέγεται Γιάννης Κολοκυθάς.


Την δεκαετία του 70,δεν ταξίδευα .Πρέπει να σου έχει πει ατελείωτες ιστορίες  από μπάρκα του .Οι ναύτες ήταν οι καθεαυτού ναυτικοί , και άνθρωποι της θάλασσας .

----------


## nektarios15

> Την δεκαετία του 70,δεν ταξίδευα .Πρέπει να σου έχει πει ατελείωτες ιστορίες από μπάρκα του .Οι ναύτες ήταν οι καθεαυτού ναυτικοί , και άνθρωποι της θάλασσας .


Ναι, μου έχει πει μερικές. Εχω ασχοληθεί και εγώ με τη Θάλασσα, φοίτησα στην ΑΔΣΕΝ(1987) ειδικότητα Πλοίαρχος. Ταξίδεψα λίγο, αλλά ΔΥΣΤΥΧΟΣ εγκατέλειψα!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ηταν κάποτε ένα *πανέμορφο καράβι*, και το όνομα του παραμένει ακόμα και σήμερα ως ''θρύλος'' για αυτούς που το έζησαν από κοντά. Και πολύ περήφανα μπορώ να πω ότι συγκαταλέγομαι και εγώ σε αυτούς.

Το *Stella Solaris* στον ...τόπο του μαρτυρίου. Η φωτογραφία προέρχεται από το αρχείο του φίλου *nautikos*, τον οποίο και ευχαριστώ.

Solaris.jpg

Τι τα θες, τελικά το Sea Diamond είχε καλύτερη μοίρα.....

----------


## Giorgos_D

Μου χάλασες την ημέρα μόλις το είδα έτσι....  :Sad:

----------


## Apostolos

Όχι ρε φίλε γιατί μας το κάνεις αυτό??? Δεν μας λυπάσε?

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Περιεργο μου φαινεται οτι δεν υπαρχει topic για το Stella Solaris. Aς κανω εγω την αρχη λοιπον. Δεμενο το Solaris στην ακτη Βασιλειαδη, με τα χρωματα της ROC, 8-1-01.

12.JPG

----------


## scoufgian

ανατριχιαστικη η φωτογραφια σου φιλε espresso venezia.

----------


## nautikos

Να φυγουμε λιγο απο τις ανατριχιαστικες φωτο και να παμε σε παλιες και ευχαριστες εποχες. Ενα ομορφο περασμα, με ενα επισης πολυ ομορφο πλοιο!

solaris.jpg

----------


## esperos

Και  να  μιλήσουμε  και  λίγο  για  τον  πρόγονο  του  αυτόν  που  διαδέκτηκε  το  πρώτο  ΣΤΕΛΛΑ  ΣΟΛΑΡΙΣ  που  αν  και  μικρό  ευτήχησε  να  γίνει  μετέπειτα  θαλαμηγός  για  κάποιον  σεΐχη  η  βασιλιά  του  Κόλπου. Εδώ  στην  Γένοβα,  όταν το  έστειλε  η  SUN LINE μόλις  το  αγόρασε  από  την  Γερμανία, για  να  μετασκευαστεί  σε  κρουαζιερόπλοιο.

----------


## Armenis

Καλημερα σε ολους! 

Ρε παιδες, ειδα μια ανατριχιαστικη -κυριολεκτικα- φωτο πιο πριν...
Και καποιος λεει οτι ειναι του Stella Solaris!

Ισχυει..?? Τι συνεβη στο πλοιο..?

Εχω κανει τη καλυτερη μου κρουαζιερα σε αυτο πλοιο...! Εχω μπει και σε αλλα πλοια, οπως, "Aegean Dolphin", "Triton" (ROC), "Olympic" (ROC) και αλλα των οποιων το ονομα μου διαφευγει! Αλλα σα το Stella Solaris, δεν ηταν κανενα!

Τι συνεβη στο πλοιο, σας παρακαλω, πειτε μου..

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

To Solaris πηγε για σκραπ πριν μερικα χρονια. Δεν το ηξερες??

----------


## Armenis

:Sad: 


Ο Ποσειδωνας ας αναπαυσει τη ψυχουλα του!  :Sad:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Καλωσόρισες φίλε *Armenis* στην παρέα μας.

Και ναι, έχεις μεγάλο δίκιο, και τα πλοία έχουν ψυχούλα. 

Σίγουρα δεν έχουν όταν ''χτίζονται'' και πρωτοταξιδεύουν, αλλά σιγά-σιγά με τον καιρό αποκτούν.

Μια ψυχούλα φτιαγμένη κομματάκι-κομματάκι από τις χιλιάδες των ανθρώπινων ψυχών που ταξίδεψαν με αυτά.

Να 'σαι καλά.  :Smile:

----------


## Armenis

Ολοι οσοι μπηκαμε σε αυτο το πλοιο, αφησε ενα κυτταρο μας..! 
Μια ανασα μας..! Μια πνοη μας...! Ενα αποτυπωμα! Ειναι κομματι του εαυτου μας..! 

Σε κατι τετοιες περιπτωσεις, ταιριαζει ακριβως!

Καλη τυχη στο τελευταιο του ταξιδι!

----------


## Haddock

Μια όμορφη ανάμνηση από ένα μοναδικό σκαρί...

Stella Solaris.jpg

Copyright

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πανέμορφο πλοίο και πολυαγαπημένο.

Δεν είναι καθόλου τυχαίο που είχε επιλεγεί ως το Ελληνικό ''πλοίο της αγάπης'' όταν η πασίγνωστη τηλεοπτική σειρά στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '80 θέλησε να κάνει κάποια γυρίσματα στα Ελληνικά νησιά.

Ένα πλοίο που τουλάχιστον επί SUN LINE που το είχα ζήσει εγώ ταξίδευε επί 12μηνης βάσης (με πολύ μικρές ανάσες για δεξαμενισμό και την ετησία του) από άνοιξη μέχρι φθινόπωρο σε εβδομαδιαίες κρουαζιέρες στο Αιγαίο, και τον χειμώνα στην Καραιβική.

Πλοίο που ήταν πάντα στην ''τρίχα'' και απαστράπτον τόσο εξωτερικά όσο και εσωτερικά μιας και η εταιρεία έριχνε πάρα πολλά χρήματα για την συντήρηση του, ίσως βέβαια υπό το κράτος της ετήσιας μετάβασης του στην Καραιβική όπου όπως μας λέγανε τότε άνθρωποι από την εταιρεία, κάθε πλοίο πέρναγε από εξονυχιστικό έως ...εξοργιστικό έλεγχο προκειμένου να πάρει άδεια για κρουαζιέρες.

Συντήρηση που όσο αφορά τουλάχιστον τον ξενοδοχειακό τομέα -στον οποίο είχα πρόσβαση και άποψη ιδίοις όμμασι- έφθανε πολλές φορές στα όρια του υπερβολικού !!!

----------


## scoufgian

να προσθεσω κι εγω μια φωτο του stella solaris με τα τεχνικα του χαρακτηριστικα.....

----------


## Haddock

Για τους λάτρεις του αγαπημένου βαποριού, ακολουθεί μια πανδαισία φωτογραφιών. Αφιερωμένη σε όλα τα μέλη που τιμούν με την παρουσία τους αυτό το φόρουμ. Και, σαν υπνωτισμένοι από τούτη την υποβλητική πλώρη, αναχωρούμε για την κρουαζιέρα μας με το πλοίο των ονείρων...


Stella_Solaris_001.jpg

Stella_Solaris_008.jpg

Stella_Solaris_002.jpg

Stella_Solaris_011.jpg

Copyright

----------


## Haddock

Stella_Solaris_004.jpg

Stella_Solaris_005.jpg

Stella_Solaris_006.jpg

Copyright

----------


## mastrokostas

Να ‘σαι καλά Νικόλα με αυτό το όμορφο υλικό που ανακάλυψες , από ένα βαπόρι θρύλο .

----------


## Ellinis

Υπέροχες φωτογραφίες από ένα υπέροχο βαπόρι!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ01

παιδια γεια"σας.εδω και μια εβδομαδα που ειδα το ΣΟΛΑΡΙΣ σε αυτη την κατασταση εχω τρελαθει.δεκα χρονια βλεπετε που ταξιδεψα μαζι του δεν ειναι λιγα.εχω παρα πολλες φωτο του βαποριου απο ολα τα λιμανια.ομως αυτη που ειναι ολα τα λεφτα ειναι το 1989 στο magelano οταν τα νερα μπηκαν απο την μικρη πορτα που ηταν στην πλωρη και εφτασαν μεχρι τα ασανσερ των επιβατων στη μεση του πλοιου.θα προσπαθησω να την βρω και να την ανεβασω.ειμαι ο μοναδικος που την εχει.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ01

ισως να την εχει και η ανουλα η γαλλιδα που δουλευε στο μαγαζι του πλοιου γιατι αυτη ειχα στηλει να εμφανιση το φιλμ.

----------


## mastrokostas

> ισως να την εχει και η ανουλα η γαλλιδα που δουλευε στο μαγαζι του πλοιου γιατι αυτη ειχα στηλει να εμφανιση το φιλμ.


Ποια εποχή έκανες μαζί του ΝΙΚΟΣ01

----------


## Armenis

καλημερα..! Ειπες οτι καποια πορτα ανοιξε και μπηκανε  νερα μεσα..? δε σε επιασα..? μπορεις να μου πεις τι ειχε συμβει..??

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ01

καλησπερα μαστροκωστας.ξεκινησα 1987.μεχρη 1996. απο χυτροκαθαριστης εφτασα ζαχαποπλαστης.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ01

καλησπερα και σε εσενα armenis.στην πλωρη αριστερα υπηρχε μια πορτα που εβγαζε στον σκουπιδοφαγο .αυτη ηταν εσωτερικα ξυλινη και εξωτερικα ασφαλειας η οποια ηταν ανοιχτη.οταν εσκασε το τριτο κυμα την εσπασε και ολα τα νερα μπηκαν μεσα.καπετανιος ηταν ο μηχαλης μπενας.η φωτο ειναι τραβιγμενη απο το πορτακι που ηταν κατω απο τη γεφυρα του πλοιου που εβγαζε απο την κουζινα στο dekκατω απο την γεφυρα.κανω υπερανρωπες προσπαθειες να την βρω.

----------


## Armenis

Ποτε μου δεν ακουσα οτι συνεβει κατι τετοιο στο Στελλα Σολαρις!

Νομισα οτι ακομα και στο τελευταιο του ταξιδι θα ηταν περηφανο!

Εγω ταξιδεψα το 96! Εκανε τη κρουαζιερα Ροδο, Μυκονο, Πατμο, Κων/πολη, Σαντορινη και αλλη μια σταση η οποια μου διαφευγει τωρα..! ΝΟμιζω Ιεροσολυμα!! Και Λεμεσσο αν δεν κανω λαθος! Βεβαια, τα εχω σε καμερα ολα.. οπως και ολο το πλοιο..!! Θυμαμαι οτι το δωματιο μας, ηταν στο deck Emerald!

Θυμαμαι επισης εναν τυπο, ο οποιος ας το πουμε οτι ηταν ο διασκεδαστης των Ελληνων. Αλεξης στο ονομα!

Και φυσικα δεν ξεχναω ποτε τα θεικα Snack Bar, στις 12 το βραδυ στο τελευταιο οροφο!!!

Οπως και τα Bingo στο κεντρικο σαλονι! Με τις Φιλιππινεζες να γυροφερνουν με κατι δισκους γεματα με τοστ και μπισκοτα σοκολατας! Και το ατελειωτο τσαι!!!

Σταματω εδω γιατι αμα αρχισω να θυμαμαι θα μελαγχολησω!!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ01

φιλε armenis εαν αυτο ειχε συμβει σε αλλο πλοιο οι συνεπειες θα ηταν τραγικες.το solaris ηταν υπεριφανο βαπορι.κατι ανολογο επαθε το golden odyssey τη δεκαετια του ογδοντα και στραβωσε ολη η πλωρη του.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ01

οταν εγω ταξιδευα το SOLARIS ειχε 300 ελληνες πληρωμα και 40 ξενους απο τους οποιους κανεις φιληπινεζος.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...καπετανιος ηταν ο μηχαλης μπενας...


O οποίος βέβαια κάπτα Μιχάλης Μπενάς ήταν για το Solaris κάτι σαν τον κάπτα Κώστα Τζώρτζη για το Superferry.

O ''φυσικός'' του καπετάνιος δηλαδή.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ01

ετσι οπως τα λες ειναι φιλε

----------


## mastrokostas

> ετσι οπως τα λες ειναι φιλε


Νίκο να σαι καλά , έκανες με ένα πολύ καλό βαπόρι .Πανέμορφο , καλοτάξιδο και θαλασσοβαπορο .Καμία φωτογραφεία να μοιραζόσουν μαζί μας ?

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ01

αγαπητε mastrokostas ειμαι στην ευχαριστη θεση να σου πω οτι βρηκα τις φωτογραφιες που σας ειχα πει.πιστευω οτι μεχρη το ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ θα τις εχω ετοιμες να της ανεβασω.θα ηθελα να παρακαλεσω να κανουμε ενα σπεσιαλ αφιερωμα στο STELLA SOLARIS. :Razz:

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ01

φιλε Arrmenis για"σενα εχω φωτογραφιες απο σπεσιαλ μπουφεδες που καναμε οταν το STELLA SOLARIS ηταν της SUN LINE.

----------


## mastrokostas

Μπράβο φίλε Νίκο ! άντε για να  θυμηθούμε κάτι από αυτές τις εποχές !

----------


## Leo

Μου αρέσει που πάντα θες να θυμάσαι εκείνες τις δικές μου εποχές... έχω ξαναγράψει ότι σ' αυτό το πλοίο μπήκα μαθητής με την σχολή σε εκπαιδευτική επίσκεψη στην παγόδα. Αλλά που να τα θυμάσαι εσύ αυτά είσαι ακόμη νέος βρε παιδί μου 35αρης!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mastrokostas

Αποκλείεται να έχεις μπει σε αυτό όταν ήσουν μαθητής !Λες για το πρώτο Solaris ,που ήταν με κουπιά !
Το 35αρης βγαίνει αν διαιρέσεις την σημερινη μου την ηλικία δια του 2 ?

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ01

STELLA SOLARIS
b3e4.jpg

----------


## El Greco

To perifimo Serial Tv LOVE BOAT, to gnorizete oli,

einai kapia episodia pou exoune giristi pano sto Stella Solaris.

Kseris kanis pia einai???

----------


## El Greco

telika einai ta episodia 144 kai 145,

opios ta vri as mas ta dosi mipos doume kai liges orees ikones tou Stella Solaris

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ01

οι φωτογραφιες ειναι απο το προσωπικο μου αλμπουμ.αφιερομενες σε ολους τους φιλους.

εν'πλω στον αμαζονιο

IMG_0001.jpg IMG_00109.jpg IMG_0036.jpg

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ01

απο τους μπουφεδεσμας

----------


## nautikos

Ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτο, αλλα γιατι ισχυριζεσαι οτι ειναι ''οπως δεν το εχουμε ξαναδει''και μαλιστα ανοιξες νεο θεμα :Confused:  Αλλωστε κατα καιρους εχουμε δει φοβερες φωτο του καραβιου απο διαφορες πηγες :Wink:

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ01

χωρις σχολια
IMG_000.jpg IMG_0002.jpg

----------


## nautikos

> χωρις σχολια


Ε... αυτες μαλιστα! Τελειες ειναι :Very Happy:  Ε ρε φιλε το καλο μας το αφησες για το τελος ε.... Απο κροσαρισμα Ατλαντικου ειναι? Ευχαριστουμε!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ01

παρτη στην τραπεζαρια ναυτων.στη φωτο διακρινετε ο αημνηστος κιοσεογλου

IMG_0016.jpg

απο το ζαχαπλαστιο μας

IMG_0.jpg
IMG_100.jpg

καμπινες πληρωματος

IMG_00107.jpg

παρτε και μια ΜΥΚΟΝΟ

IMG_0082.jpg 

σας ευχαριστω πολυ. :Razz: .Α.μη το.ξεχασω.εχει και συνεχεια αυριο.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ01

στο καναλι του παναμα βραδυ.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ01

στο πουντα αρενας.ΑΡΓΕΝΤΙΝΗ
IMG_001011.jpg

φτανοντας στο RIO DE JANEIRO
IMG_0045.jpg

καπου στην ΑΡΓΕΝΤΙΝΗ δεν θυμαμε που

IMG_00.jpg IMG_0004.jpg IMG_0030.jpg

----------


## nautikos

> σας ευχαριστω πολυ..Α.μη το.ξεχασω.εχει και συνεχεια αυριο.


Εμεις ευχαριστουμε για τον αναπαντεχο φωτογραφικο βομβαρδισμο :Very Happy:

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ01

> Ε... αυτες μαλιστα! Τελειες ειναι Ε ρε φιλε το καλο μας το αφησες για το τελος ε.... Απο κροσαρισμα Ατλαντικου ειναι? Ευχαριστουμε!


ειναι απο τον μαγγελανο οταν εσπασε η πορτα στην πλωρη που σας ελεγα.στη φωτο διακρινετε και η ημερομινια {23-02-1989}

ο mastrokostas που ειναι? τις ειδε αυτες τις φωτο?

----------


## xara

Πράγματι όπως δεν το έχουμε ξαναδεί, αλλά γιατί όλοι με κουκούλες; :?:

----------


## mastrokostas

> ο mastrokostas που ειναι? τις ειδε αυτες τις φωτο?


Βεβαίως και τις είδα !Απίθανες  !Είναι φωτογραφίες που έχουν τα χρώματα και τα αρώματα της εποχής εκείνης .Σε πολλούς μπορεί να μην πουν και πολλά πράγματα αλλά για σένα πιστεύω ότι είναι ένα κομμάτι από την ζωή σου .
Αυτές στην Αργεντινή που δεν θυμάσαι μήπως είναι από Mar de Plata ?

----------


## mastrokostas

> στο πουντα αρενας.ΑΡΓΕΝΤΙΝΗ
> IMG_001011.jpg


Δείτε  πόσο μεγάλη μαρεα έχει ,που το βαπόρι σχεδόν έχει εξαφανιστεί από το ντοκο. .

----------


## esperos

Οι  κουκουλοφόροι  σε  ποια  συμμορία  ανήκουν;;

----------


## mastrovasilis

Μήπως ανήκουν στην συμμορία του nautilia???? λέω μήπως.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ01

οπως σας ειπα εχθες εχει και συνεχεια.οι κουκουλοφοροι του "STELLA SOLARIS" ειναι.οι φωτο ειναι στη διαθεση σας και χωρις κουκουλες αν καποιος τις θελει.δυστιχως πολλες απο τις φωτο που εχω εχουν χαλασει με τα χρονια.σας ανεβαζω οσες μπορεσα να σωσω.




> Βεβαίως και τις είδα !Απίθανες !Είναι φωτογραφίες που έχουν τα χρώματα και τα αρώματα της εποχής εκείνης .Σε πολλούς μπορεί να μην πουν και πολλά πράγματα αλλά για σένα πιστεύω ότι είναι ένα κομμάτι από την ζωή σου .
> Αυτές στην Αργεντινή που δεν θυμάσαι μήπως είναι από Mar de Plata ?


νομιζω οτι ειναι απο το πλαγια ντε καρμεν

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ01

στη ΜΥΚΟΝΟ

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ01

στην ΑΡΓΕΝΤΙΝΗ εμεις αροδου και το ΙΛΛΙΡΙΑ στο ντοκο
IMG_00141.jpg
IMG_00431.jpg

στο ΜΠΟΥΕΝΟΣ ΑΙΡΕΣ παρεα με το CROWN ODYSSEY
IMG_00213.jpg IMG_002311.jpg

στη ΜΑΛΑΓΓΑ
IMG_02009.jpg

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ01

IMG_0026.jpg IMG_002310.jpg
καλη παρεα

IMG_20002.jpg
καφεδακι στην τραπεζαρια επιβατων

IMG_20008.jpg
στο ΜΟΝΤΕ ΚΑΡΛΟ

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ01

στον ΑΜΑΖΩΝΙΟ αροδου και ντοκο
IMG_20001.jpg IMG_0075.jpgIMG_0019.jpg

στο μπουφε και στη κουζινα

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ01

στη ΚΟΠΕΓΧΑΓΗ
IMG_20003.jpg

στον ΑΜΑΖΩΝΙΟ αροδου
IMG_20007.jpg

στο καναλι του κιελου
IMG_0003.jpg

στο καναλι του ΠΑΝΑΜΑ
IMG_0012.jpg

αυτη η φωτογραφια λενε οτι ειναι δυο μερες πριν το τελευταιο του ταξιδι.
καλο σου ταξιδι αγαπημενο "ΣΤΕΛΛΑ ΣΟΛΑΡΙΣ"
eleusissolar.JPG

----------


## sylver23

ποπο αφωνος.εβλεπα την μια κ καπακι ανεβαζες κ αλλη.να σαι καλα .εκανα την πρωτη  μου κρουαζιερα εδω στο ναυτιλια με αυτες τις φωτο :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ01

υπαρχουν φωτο απο τη διαλυση του πλοιου?

----------


## nautikos

> αυτη η φωτογραφια λενε οτι ειναι δυο μερες πριν το τελευταιο του ταξιδι.
> καλο σου ταξιδι αγαπημενο "ΣΤΕΛΛΑ ΣΟΛΑΡΙΣ"


Μετα απο τις τοσες φωτο, αντιλαμβανομαι το συναισθηματικο σου δεσιμο με το πλοιο. Ελπιζω να μην εχεις δει τη φωτο απο το διαλυτηριο που ειχα ανεβασει παλαιοτερα στο σχετικο θεμα, θα σε σοκαρει...

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ01

> Μετα απο τις τοσες φωτο, αντιλαμβανομαι το συναισθηματικο σου δεσιμο με το πλοιο. Ελπιζω να μην εχεις δει τη φωτο απο το διαλυτηριο που ειχα ανεβασει παλαιοτερα στο σχετικο θεμα, θα σε σοκαρει...


φιλε nautikos τις εχω δει τις φωτο που λες.αν ηπαρχουν και αλλες θα ηθελα να της ανεβασης.οσο για το δεσιμο που λες ενα θα σου πω πρωτομπαρκαρα στο"ΣΤΕΛΛΑ ΣΟΛΑΡΙΣ" 14 χρονων.αυτο τα λεει ολα.

----------


## nautikos

> φιλε nautikos τις εχω δει τις φωτο που λες.αν ηπαρχουν και αλλες θα ηθελα να της ανεβασης.οσο για το δεσιμο που λες ενα θα σου πω πρωτομπαρκαρα στο"ΣΤΕΛΛΑ ΣΟΛΑΡΙΣ" 14 χρονων.αυτο τα λεει ολα.


Απο τη διαλυση του πλοιου δεν εχω αλλη, αλλα εχω να σου αφιερωσω μια φωτο απο το προσωπικο μου αρχειο (απο brochure της _Sun Lines_ του _1988_ για την αμερικανικη αγορα). Το μοναδικο *Stella Solaris* περναει το καναλι του _Παναμα_, μπορει καπου εκει να εισαι και εσυ φιλε Νικο :Wink: 

ssolaris.JPG

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ01

πρεπει να ειναι το 1987 οταν καναμε 7ημερα απο ΝΕΑ ΟΡΛΕΑΝΙ.αν προσεξεις τη φωτο κατω απο τη γεφηρα διακρινονται τα καπελα μας.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Μια πανεμορφη φωτο του πλοιου, ως CAMBODGE!

Απο το Shipsnostalgia

----------


## Ηριδανός

> Ορθότατη η παρατήρηση σου, esperos. *Εδώ* λοιπόν παρουσιάζονται περιεκτικά σε όλη τη μεγαλοπρέπεια τους τα πλοία της Messageries Maritimes. Ο φωτογραφικός πλούτος αποζημιώνει τους καραβολάτρες.


Μην ξεχνάμε βέβαια και το *LE CAMBODGE*, μετέπειτα Στέλλα Σολάρις.

----------


## Ellinis

Σε κάποια επεισόδια της παλιάς αμερικάνικης σειράς "Το πλοίο της αγάπης", το ρόλο του πλοίου είχε παίξει το Stella Solaris.
Το ρόλο του "love boat" έπαιζε συνήθως το Pacific Princess της P&O Princess Cruises, αλλά για μικρά διαστήματα το είχαν σκατζάρει το Pearl of Scandinavia, το Royal Viking Sky και άλλα.

Θα μπορούσε να υπάρξει καλύτερο "love boat" από το Stella Solaris;

SOLAR1.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Μην ξεχνάμε βέβαια και το *LE CAMBODGE*, μετέπειτα Στέλλα Σολάρις.


Σκετο CAMBODGE παρακαλω... Ανευ LE!  :Razz:

----------


## a.molos

Πλούσιο και όμορφο το φωτογραφικό υλικό.Να προσθέσω και εγώ μια φωτο του πλοίου στην παγόδα, απ΄όπου συνήθως αναχωρούσε για τις κρουαζιέρες στο Αιγαίο.
STELLA SOLARIS.png

----------


## Ηριδανός

> Σκετο CAMBODGE παρακαλω... Ανευ LE!


Φίλτατε δεν μπορώ να γνωρίζω αν ''άνοιξες'' το link στο οποίο παραπέμπω. Μάλλον όχι, γιατί τότε θα έβλεπες ότι το πλοίο αναφέρεται ως *LE* CAMBODGE, και όχι μόνο στον τίτλο αλλά και σε όλες τις φωτογραφίες που παρατίθενται πιό κάτω.  :Razz:

----------


## Ellinis

"Le" σημαίνει "το" στα γαλλικά, oπότε "Le Cambodge" σημαίνει "το ΚΑΜΠΟΤΖΗ". Το όνομα του ήταν λοιπόν CAMBODGE.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Φίλτατε δεν μπορώ να γνωρίζω αν ''άνοιξες'' το link στο οποίο παραπέμπω. Μάλλον όχι, γιατί τότε θα έβλεπες ότι το πλοίο αναφέρεται ως *LE* CAMBODGE, και όχι μόνο στον τίτλο αλλά και σε όλες τις φωτογραφίες που παρατίθενται πιό κάτω.


To Link αυτο, το ξερω τουλαχιστον 7 χρονια. Ομως, με τη λογικη του LE CAMBODGE, αναλογα το LA BOURDONNAIS, λεγεται LE LA BOURDONNAIS! Aν δεις φωτο του πλοιου, as built, στην πλωρη δεν εχει το αρθρο.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μία ακόμα φωτογραφία εν πλω μαζί με το STELLA OCEANIS από τον αέρα, έτσι για να την θυμόμαστε στις δόξες της.
3294Stella_Solaris_2.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

ΑΥΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΩΜΑΤΑ .ΟΛΟ ΞΥΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΟΙΧΤΑ . ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΜΠΑΣ ΣΤΑ ΡΕΛΙΑ ΒΛΕΠΟΝΤΑ ΤΟ ΑΠΕΡΑΝΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΛΑΓΟΥΣ .Όταν το έβλεπες αυτό το βαπόρι ,σου έδινε την εντύπωση ότι αυτός που το φτιάξε ,λάτρευε τα βαπόρια !Δεν το αδίκησε πουθενά. Από την πλώρη μέχρι την πρύμη και από τα βρεχόμενα μέχρι την τσιμινιέρα του .Τόσο όμορφο ήταν !!
Να σε καλά φίλε tss Queen Anna Maria που έβαλε μια τόσο ωραία φωτο από ένα πανέμορφο βαπόρι .

----------


## .voyager

Κατάπλους του Stella Solaris, νωρίς το πρωί, πριν πολά χρόνια σε μια από της αγαπημένες μου ελληνικές πόλεις, στη Σαλονίκη.
Σκαναρισμένη φώτο απο την κατηγορία Historic - Cruises του Gallery.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το stella solaris το καλοκαιρι του 2001 ερχομενο στην μυκονο με μπολικο αερα,ως συνηθος

film (343).jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Yπέροχη φωτογραφία και υπέροχο καράβι! 

Πρόσφατα έμαθα κάτι που με στεναχώρησε. Λίγο πριν το τέλος του, είχε ενδιαφερθεί να το αγοράσει ο Πάρης Κατσούφης (Τοpaz) με ένα όρο. Να συνεχίσει να το ταξιδεύει με το ίδιο όνομα. Τόσο δυνατό ήταν στην αγορά το όνομα του SOLARIS. Η ROC όμως το αρνήθηκε και η αγορά δεν έγινε.

Προσωπικά θα περίμενα από αυτούς τους κυρίους που τους τάισε 25 χρόνια το καράβι να συμφωνούσαν. Στο κάτω κάτω οι ίδιοι δεν είχαν σκοπό να το ταξιδέψουν άλλο. 

Αν είχε γίνει αγορά ίσως και να το θαυμάζαμε να ταξιδεύει ακόμα...

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Aυτο το ειχα διαβασει στον εφοπλιστη. Λογικα, θα τους επαιρνε την πελατεια, αμα το εδιναν στον Κατσουφη! Δυστυχως (για εμας) στις business παιζει πρωταγωνιστικο ρολο το κερδος.

----------


## Ellinis

Έχεις δίκιο, αλλά ο Κατσούφης δεν έχει -μέχρι σήμερα- ανταγωνιστεί ευθέως της γραμμές που είχε τότε η ROC.
Τέλως πάντων, υπάρχει και θεός -των καραβιών- που τα βλέπει όλα αυτά. Και σήμερα οι κύριοι που πήραν αυτήν την απόφαση έχουν στα χέρια τους ένα και μόνο μικρό βαπόρι που σκουριάζει παροπλισμένο χρόνια τώρα.

----------


## britanis

i have make 1998 a visit of 98&#37; royal olympic ships.the stella solaris was the last...........she came to heraklion!
she was one of the finest&best ship of the line!
very clean and very 100% contition
very very sad to see the end on the beach
when i have time,you can see my pictures

----------


## sylver23

κατι που ειδαμε στην εκθεση -ενας αιωνας ελληνικα επιβατικα πλοια-και δεν το πιστευαμε ηταν το εξης.το πως ηταν το stella solaris ως cambodge και φυσικα το πως εγινε
παραθετω 3 φωτο που τραβηξα με το πως ηταν  πριν και μετα

P1283196.jpg

P1283198.jpg

P1283197.jpg

----------


## alexody

φιλοι,γειασας.διετελεσα,πληρωμα,στοθρυλικο,σολαρις  .ειμαι,αδερφοςτου,νικος.εχω,συγκινιθει,πολυ.συνχαρ  ητηρια

----------


## eser

*Φίλοι μου όλοι, αν και δεν είμαι ναυτικός και η μόνη μου εμπειρία είναι 30 μήνες σαν έφεδρος σε ένα αντιτορπιλικό τη δεκαετία του 70, είμαι συγγενής ενός ναυτικού που βγήκε στη σύνταξη τέλος του 75 από το* *STELLA**-**SOLARIS**αφού ξεκίνησε το* *STELLA**MARIS** 1, (το «ΜΑΡΑΚΙ») το* *STELLA**-**MARIS** 11(2), το* *STELLA**-**OCEANIS**, και τέλος το* *STELLA**-**SOLLARIS** όλα της* *SUN**LINE**του Κιοσσέογλου. Είχα επισκεφτεί πολλές φορές το* *SOLARIS**που σε εντυπωσίαζε. Νομίζω όταν ξεκίνησε ήταν το μεγαλύτερο της Μεσογείου. Πρώτη φορά είδα θέατρο μέσα σε πλοίο 300ων θέσεων! Λυπάμαι για τη φωτο της διάλυσης ΚΡΙΜΑ. Το έβλεπα όταν πέρναγα από το Σκαραμαγκά που έκανε την χρονιάτικη επισκευή πριν φύγει για Αμερική μέχρι νομίζω το 2000 και μετά το έχασα δεν γνώριζα το τέλος του, τα έχω «πάρει» κυριολεκτικά. Υπάρχει κανείς τόσο παλιός; Ένας Πολέμης πότε ήταν καπετάνιος; Γιατί γνώρισα ένα παιδί του κάποτε. Συγκινήθηκα και ταυτόχρονα στεναχωρήθηκα πολύ. Πάω για τσιγάρο. Για σας.*

----------


## Ellinis

alexody και eser, καλως ηλθατε στο φόρουμ! Αν κάνουμε ποτέ κάποιο γκάλοπ για το ποιο ηταν το πιο αγαπητό κρουαζιερόπλοιο, είμαι σίγουρος πως το ΣΟΛΑΡΙΣ θα πάρει αυτοδυναμία! και όχι άδικα...

----------


## crow

Και ομως! Κατι εχει μεινει απο το Solaris στην Eλλαδα! Ασπροπυργος 16-5-09.

----------


## nikosnasia

ΑΙΣΘΑΝΟΜΑΙ ΤΥΧΕΡΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΣΩ ΣΤΗ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ , ΕΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΟΔΟ ΤΟΝ ΑΥΓΟΥΣΤΟ ΤΟΥ 2001.
Pict2001058.jpg

----------


## gtogias

> ΑΙΣΘΑΝΟΜΑΙ ΤΥΧΕΡΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΣΩ ΣΤΗ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ , ΕΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΟΔΟ ΤΟΝ ΑΥΓΟΥΣΤΟ ΤΟΥ 2001.
> Pict2001058.jpg


Εκπληκτικό πλοίο, όμορφη φωτογραφία αλλά μια απορία. 

Γιατί δε μπήκε στο λιμάνι? Ήταν άλλα ήδη μέσα ή για λόγους ασφαλείας? Από περιέργεια και μόνο.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Stella Solaris*...

200.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

To Stella Solaris στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά το 1995 (αν δεν κάνω λάθος).

----------


## stratoscy

Όχι δεν κάνεις λάθος.Αν και είμαι από την Κύπρο το ξεχωρίζω το λιμάνι σας και θέλω πολύ να το επισκεφθώ

----------


## karoussos.a

Γεια σας και απο εμενα χαιρομαι ιδιαιτερα που βρισκω τοσους ανθρωπους που αγαπουν το stella solaris.Ειμαι γιος ενος μελους του πληρωματος του solaris επι εποχης sun line  και εχω τις καλυτερες αναμνησεις απο το υπεροχο αυτο πλοιο και πραγματικα δακρυσα οταν ειδα την φωτο με το κουφαρι ,δυστυχως σκοτωνουν τα αλογα οταν γερασουν

----------


## Ellinis

Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας! 
Η φωτογραφίες από τα διαλυτήρια είναι ένα "δύσκολο" θέαμα, αλλά τουλάχιστον έχουμε πολλές φωτο του βασιλοβάπορου -περήφανου και ακμαίου- για να το ξεπεράσεις...

----------


## karoussos.a

Τελευταια φορα που ειδα το solaris ηταν το 2001 στο λιμανι της ροδου,και μαλιστα ειχε συμβει και ενα περιστατικο με μια μικροσυγκρουση με ενα ποσταλι και ειχε στραπατζαρη λιγο την πλωρη του solaris

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να και μία από το τροπικό San Blas κατά την διάρκεια των χειμερινών κρουαζιερών. Από το Navi&Armatori.

----------


## salto

ισως να ειναι αυτη η βαρκα.εδω στον Αμαζωνιο μεταφεροντας επιβατες και πληρωμα,μελος του οποιου ειχα την τυχη να ειμαι για αρκετα χρονια.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Κι αλλη μια δικια μου φωτογραφια του *Stella Solaris*
Stella Solaris.jpg

Μου λενε οτι αυτη η φωτογραφια που ανεβασα εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...8&postcount=17 ηταν του *Stella Solaris*  και οχι του *Stella Oceanis*

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και αλλες φωτογραφιες απο το θαυμασιο αυτο πλοιο

SS1.jpg

Photo.jpg

photo.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Προειδοποιηση:  Ανεβαζω "κρυμμενη" αυτη τη φωτογραφια του απο τον καταραμενο τοπο των Ινδιων οπου διαλυουν ολα τα Ελληνικα πλοια με ιστορια. Πρεπει να πατησετε για να την δειτε και δεν ειναι γι αυτους που εχουν καρδιακα.... 

Το τελος του πλοιου

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> Προειδοποιηση: Ανεβαζω "κρυμμενη" αυτη τη φωτογραφια του απο τον καταραμενο τοπο των Ινδιων οπου διαλυουν ολα τα Ελληνικα πλοια με ιστορια. Πρεπει να πατησετε για να την δειτε και δεν ειναι γι αυτους που εχουν καρδιακα.... 
> 
> Το τελος του πλοιου


 Τα υπογλώσσια τωρααααααααααααα...Χριστέ μου...Το φουγάρο όμως έμεινε ανέγκυχτο να μας θυμήζει πάντα τον απόλυτο βάπορα..το ΣΤΕΛΛΑ ΣΟΛΑΡΙΣ.

----------


## gtogias

> Τελευταια φωτογραφια απο το θαυμασιο αυτο πλοιο
> 
> photo.jpg


Φίλε Νίκο ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες του πλοίου συνώνυμου της Ελληνικής κρουαζιέρας. Κρίμα που τα οικονομικά της ROC και μάλλον και η στενοκεφαλιά κάποιων το έστειλαν στο διαλυτήριο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το βαπορι ηταν προγραμματισμενο να παει το 2002 σε ναυπηγειο στη βαρνα βουλγαριας για μεγαλη επισκευη, υψους 2εκ us$ για ελασματουργικες και σωληνουργικες εργασιες.Η 11 σεπτεμβριου 2001 σταθηκε αφορμη για μεγαλη κριση στην βιομηχανια της κρουαζιερας, που επληξε και την ROC.Ετσι το πλοιο πηγε στην ντανα ελευσινας και αργοτερα για σκραπ.Βλεπετε ο Θρυλος της κρουαζιερας ηταν 50 ετων και ειχε και αυτος τα προβληματα του(σοβαρα)

----------


## Apostolos

Και κυρίως η ύπαρξη τουρμπίνων με ασύμφορη κατανάλωση...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Και κυρίως η ύπαρξη τουρμπίνων με ασύμφορη κατανάλωση...


Οι τουρμπινες του 1952 πες καλυτερα αυτο τα λεει ολα.Αυτο αφορα βεβαια τα καζανια και τα υδραυλικα τους.

----------


## gtogias

> Το βαπορι ηταν προγραμματισμενο να παει το 2002 σε ναυπηγειο στη βαρνα βουλγαριας για μεγαλη επισκευη, υψους 2εκ us$ για ελασματουργικες και σωληνουργικες εργασιες.Η 11 σεπτεμβριου 2001 σταθηκε αφορμη για μεγαλη κριση στην βιομηχανια της κρουαζιερας, που επληξε και την ROC.Ετσι το πλοιο πηγε στην ντανα ελευσινας και αργοτερα για σκραπ.Βλεπετε ο Θρυλος της κρουαζιερας ηταν 50 ετων και ειχε και αυτος τα προβληματα του(σοβαρα)


Συμφωνώ απολύτως μαζί σας. Το μόνο σχόλιο που έχω είναι τη δημοσίευση που υπήρξε μόλις λίγα χρόνια πριν, ότι έγινε πρόταση να πουληθεί αλλά η ROC αρνήθηκε να δώσει την άδεια χρήσης του ονόματος. Μα αυτό πήγαινε πακέτο με το σκαρί.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Και να αγοραζαν αλλοι πλοιοκτητες ηταν αμφιβολη η λειτουργεια του.Τα προβληματα ηθελαν ΑΜΕΣΗ λυση και δουλευε με ανθρωπους που ηξεραν τις πατεντες και τα μυστικα του.

----------


## nikosnasia

¨Αλλη μιά φωτό του πλοίου από την παρουσία του στην Μυτιλήνη το 2001. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω φωτό από προηγούμενη επίσκεψη του.
Pict2001115.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

> Να και μία από το τροπικό San Blas κατά την διάρκεια των χειμερινών κρουαζιερών. Από το Navi&Armatori.


Απίθανη φωτογραφεία από ένα απίθανο βαπόρι ,σε ένα από τα ποιο όμορφα μέρει που έχω επισκεφτεί !!

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=100

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Απίθανη φωτογραφεία από ένα απίθανο βαπόρι ,σε ένα από τα ποιο όμορφα μέρει που έχω επισκεφτεί !!
> 
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=100



Αυτη ειναι μια απο τις αρκετες <τροπικες> καρτ ποσταλ της SUN LINES

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αν σας ενδιαφερουν *τα πρωτα σπουδαια Ελληνικα κρουαζιεροπλοια* κοιταξτε εδω  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...12&postcount=1
Ειναι ενα αρθρο  του Νασου Γεωργακαλου (που εγραφε σχεδον καθημερινα στην _Ελευθερια_ την εποχη εκεινη) απο τις 28 Μαρτιου 1965 με μια εξαιρετικη περιληψη  της ακτοπλοιας μας την ανοιξη του 1965...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Οι καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες του φιλελληνος *Phillip Ramona* http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/ απο την μεγαλη συλλογη προπολεμικων και μεταπολεμικων Γαλλικων πλοιων.

Εδω το _Cambodge_, αργοτερα _Stella Solaris_ 
http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/cambodg2.htm

72 φωτογραφιες εκ των οποιων 28 με το εσωτερικο του πλοιου 

Το πλοιο αυτο ειχε και ενα τελευταιο ονομα *S. Solar*, αλλα μονο για το ταξιδι του στο Alang των Ινδιων.... Ο φιλος _Phillip Ramona_εχει μια δυο φωτογραφιες του πλοιου με αυτο το ονομα.... Οι αθεοφοβοι οι αγοραστες εσβυσαν απλως ωρισμενα γραμματα... "Αντε να κερδισουμε οσα πιο πολλα μπορουμε"

S Solar.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Ένα από τα πιο φωτογραφημένα πλοία και φυσικά με άπειρες καρτ ποστάλ:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 75589

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πραγματικα παρα πολλες καρτ ποσταλ.Σιγουρα η εταιρεια του ηταν μερακληδικη, αν κρινουμε και απο αλλα τετοια <προωθητικα δωρακια> που ηταν πολλα

----------


## salto

αχ.τη μας κανετε ρε παιδια.πανεμορφο βαπορι.φοβερες αναμνησεις.πολυ ωραια χρονια.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

STELLA SOLARIS τον ιουλιο του 2001 στη ροτα για μυκονο


5-2-2010 (20).jpg


Για τους TSS APOLLON & QUEEN ANNA MARIA

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ευχαριστούμε Ben. Πανέμορφη φωτογραφία ενός από τα πιο αναγνωρίσιμα κρουαζιερόπλοια του Αιγαίου. Η σιλουέτα αυτή μας λείπει πολύ.

----------


## Mythos

Πως αλλάξανε όμως τα χρόνια και μαζί τους τα πλοία. Θυμάμαι το SOLARIS στις αρχές της 10ετίας του '80, στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Ένα πλοίο τεράστιο, το κοίταζες και σε έπιανε δέος, το καμάρι του λιμανιού και ίσως το μεγαλύτερο κρουαζιερόπλοιο που έπιανε τότε στον Πειραιά μαζί με το άλλο καμάρι το ΝΑΒΑΡΙΝΟ.

Και το κοιτάζω τώρα στις φωτογραφίες, και λέω, μα αυτό είναι ; To συγκρίνεις νοερά με τα σημερινά τέρατα κρουαζιερόπλοια, και λες δεν μπορεί να ήταν τόσο μικρό. Μεγάλωσαν τα πλοία, γίνανε ίσως πολυτελέστερα, μα δεν γίναν πιό όμορφα. Ούτε κατά διάνοια.

----------


## salto

Το πανεμορφο πλοιο στο περιοδικο  σαν πλοιο του μηνα cruise travel Αυγουστος του 1989 με τα συνιαλα της SUN LINE!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ωραιο πλοιο!

Stella Solaris.jpg

----------


## mninos29

> Ωραιο πλοιο!
> 
> Stella Solaris.jpg


To ωραιοτερο και το πιο βασιλοπαπορο της εποχης....
Απιστευτο φαγητο.,,,απιστευτη χλιδη για εκεινη την εποχη...Ιδιαιτερα οι καμπινες 
στο Boat Deck και στο Golden Deck.....

----------


## nektarios15

Πραγματικά, είχα την τιμή να επισκευτώ το Solaris στα μεγαλεία του όταν ήμουν πολύ μικρός. Με είχε πάρει μαζί του ο πατέρας μου...... και έκανα το πρώτο μου μπάρκο από την μία προβλήτα στον Πειραιά σε μια πιο πέρα!

----------


## mninos29

Εκανα τουλαχιστον 10 Κρουαζιερες μαζι του...
Με καπετανιους οπως ο Μπενας , Ο Αποστολος ο Πανωριος και 
ο Βολοβινης.... 

Αλλα χρονια τοτε ( Δεκαετια του 80 κ 90 )
Ερχοταν Ροδο καθε Παρασκευη στα 7ημερα

Μου εδωσαν και το cd για το διαλυτηριο αλλα ουτε τολμησα να το δω...

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να και μία σπάνια φωτογραφία του Stella Solaris μάλλον σε υπερατλαντική κρουαζιέρα positioning, στην Νέα Υόρκη τον Μάϊο 1986. Αεροφωτογραφία του Francis Duffy.

shipping_0911.jpg
πηγή shipsnostalgia

----------


## nostalgos

Όταν κάναμε την κρουαζιέρα με το Stella Oceanis, Πάσχα του '84, έβλεπα δίπλα το Stella Solaris και ξερογλυφόμουν. Φυσικά είχα ξεφυλλίσει τα προσπέκτους και θυμάμαι ακόμα εκείνη τη φοβερή πισίνα σε σχήμα "8", που με είχε εντυπωσιάσει.

Αλήθεια, ξέρει κανείς τι κάνει ο κ. Χρ. Φερεντίνος, παλιός φίλος του πατέρα μου;

----------


## captainikos

Μια παλιά στον Πειραιά που βρήκα στο αρχείο μου, από τις καλές αξέχαστες παλιές εποχές το 2002.

STELLA SOLARIS.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Καλοκαίρι του 1981 και το STELLASOLARIS είναι πλαγιοδετημένο μπροστά από το λιμεναρχείο. Προσωπικά δεν θυμάμαι να το έχω δει ποτέ δεμένο εκεί. 

Δεξιά το ΒΕΡΓΙΝΑ επιβιβάζει έχονταςένα αχταρμά από αυτοκίνητα στο ντόκο.

stella solaris 81.jpg
πηγή

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Από πίσω, στην Παγόδα, διακρίνονται οι τσιμινιέρες του ΝΑΒΑΡΙΝΟ.

----------


## Ellinis

Από διαφημιστικό της Sun Line και δυο σελίδες με εσωτερικές φωτογραφίες του ΣΟΛΑΡΙΣ. 
Απλά απίθανη αισθητική...

stella s1.jpg stella s2.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Beautiful and elegant interiors Aris. I remember visiting her in Gib many years ago and I was very impressed. At least the beautiful mural in the dining room was rescued by Peter Knego from the breakers!

Thanks for sharing
Henry.

----------


## Ellinis

The most amazing thing Henry is to think how she was before...
Talking with a person that worked in Sun Line during her rebuilding, he told me that she was gutted to a hulk. Everything inside the hull was removed and she was rebuild from scratch.
Most certainly, one of the most drastic conversions that took place at Perama back in the early 70s. Along with ATLANTIS and the Karageorgis "Cities" they should be studied in shipbuilding classes.

Here is a nice image of the ship in her "before" days.

cambodge - steve hunnisett.jpg
source: Steve Hunnisettt, flickr.com

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Fantastic picture Aris. She was so handsome both before and after her conversion!
They certainly don't make them like this anymore

Henry.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> The most amazing thing Henry is to think how she was before...
> Talking with a person that worked in Sun Line during her rebuilding, he told me that she was gutted to a hulk. Everything inside the hull was removed and she was rebuild from scratch.
> Most certainly, one of the most drastic conversions that took place at Perama back in the early 70s. Along with ATLANTIS and the Karageorgis "Cities" they should be studied in shipbuilding classes.
> 
> Here is a nice image of the ship in her "before" days.
> 
> cambodge - steve hunnisett.jpg
> source: Steve Hunnisettt, flickr.com


I would add the Karras Cruises Danae/Daphne conversion at Avlis as well. They too were gutted and rebuilt to a completly different ship.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει καραβολάτρης στο φόρουμ αυτό που να μην αγάπησε την αδιαφιλονίκητη βασίλισσα της ελληνικής κρουζιέρας την καλλίγραμμη και αρχοντική ναυαρχίδα της Sun Line, το SS Stella Solaris.
Η Messageries Maritimes στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 50 είχε επιδοθεί στην ναυπήγηση πολλών φορτηγοποσταλιών για τις γαλλικές κτήσεις στην Αφρική, τον Ινδικό ωκεανό, και τον Ειρηνικό ωκεανό. Από το 1950 έδωσε εντολή σε δύο γαλλικά ναυπηγεία για την ναυπήγηση τριών αδελφών πλοίων (Vietnam, Cambodge, Laos) για την γραμμή της νοτιο-ανατολικής Ασίας με αφετηρία την Μασσαλία και τερματισμό την Γιοκοχάμα στην Ιαπωνία. Το δεύτερο, ναυπηγήθηκε στα ναυπηγεία Chantiers de France στην Δουνκέρκη και καθελκύστηκε τον Ιούλιο του 1952 με το όνομα Cambodge. Τα νέα φορτηγοποστάλια της ΜΜ που παραδόξως είχαν λευκή φορεσιά σε αντίθεση με τα υπόλοιπα ομόσταυλά τους, είχαν εκτόπισμα 15.240 τόνους, 164 μέτρα μήκος, μετέφεραν 119 επιβάτες Αʼ θέσης, 110 Βʼ θέσης, 55-120 Γʼ θέσης, και από 180-260 επιβάτες σε κοιτώνες. Είχαν δύο ατμοστρόβιλους Parsons 24.000 ίππων που κινούσαν δυο προπέλες με μεγ. ταχύτητα 23 knots (cruising 20 knots). Ο διάκοσμος των τριών καραβιών διέφερε αλλά και τα τρία είχαν την κλασσική γαλλική διακόσμηση με πολλές ξύλινες επενδύσεις και πίνακες ζωγραφικής αλλά και ασιατικές επιρροές. Όλα είχαν πισίνα για τους επιβάτες της Α΄θέσεως που έβλεπε προς την πρύμη και πολλούς κοινόχρηστους χώρους με σαλόνια, εστιατόρια, καπνιστήριο, play room για τα παιδιά, card room, μπαρ σε όλες τις θέσεις. Το Cambodge εκτελεί το παρθενικό ταξίδι του προς την Ιαπωνία τον Αύγουστο του 1953 μέσω Πορτ Σαϊντ, διώρυγας του Σουέζ, ¶ντεν, Ντζιμπουτί, Βομβάης, Κολόμπο, Σιγκαπούρης, Σαϊγκόν, Μανίλα, Χονγκ Κονγκ, Κόμπε, και τέλος Γιοκοχάμα. Το 1956 και 1967 λόγω του κλεισίματος του Σουέζ το δρομολόγιο γινόταν με περίπλου του ακρωτηρίου της Καλής Ελπίδος νοτίου Αφρικής. Το 1962 βοηθά στην εκκένωση γάλλων πολιτών και στρατιωτών από την Αλγερία και τον επαναπατρισμό τους στην Μασσαλία. Στις 13 Ιουλίου του 1965 ενώ βρίσκεται στη ράδα της Σιγκαπούρης εμβολίζεται από το τάνκερ Kresbia που ανήκε στην Shell με σημαντικές ζημιές στην πλώρη. Το διάστημα 1967-70 αλλάζει προορισμούς και δρομολογείται για κρουαζιέρες από Αυστραλία προς νησιά του Ινδικού ωκεανού. Με την οριστική πτώση της κίνησης για τα τρία αδελφά η ΜΜ τα βγάζει προς πώληση και τα άλλα δύο αδελφά Vietnam και Laos βρίσκουν αγοραστή την Compania Navigacion Abeto για να μετατραπούν σε πλοία μαζικής μεταφοράς μουσουλμάνων προσκυνητών, και να βρουν παρόμοιο τέλος από πυρκαγιά σε ράδες της Σιγκαπούρης και Μαλαισίας αντίστοιχα. Για το Cambodge όμως η μοίρα επεφύλασσε διαφορετική τύχη. Η ελληνική Sun Line του Χαράλαμπου Κιοσέογλου έψαχνε για αγορά ενός μεγαλύτερου πλοίου από τα Stella Maris II και Stella Oceanis που θα γινόταν η ναυαρχίδα της εταιρίας και αγοράζει το Cambodge για να το μετατρέψει στο πιο πολυτελές κρουαζιερόπλοιο του στόλου της. Με το όνομα Stella V (γιατί ήταν το πέμπτο απόκτημα της Sun Line) το πλοίο οδηγείται το 1970 στην La Spezia της Ιταλίας όπου ξηλώνεται όλο το εσωτερικό του καραβιού και παραμένει εκεί μέχρι να διαμορφωθούν τα τελικά σχέδια της μετασκευής του προσωπικά από τον Χ. Κιοσέογλου. Πράγματι, το 1971 καταφθάνει στα ναυπηγεία Σκαραμαγκά όπου κάτω από την έμπειρα χέρια του Φ. Βεκρή ξηλώνονται όλες οι υπερκατασκευές για να κτιστούν νέες σε μοντέρνο σχήμα με μία λεπτή και μοντέρνα τσιμινιέρα και κατάρτι πίσω από την γέφυρα. Η μετασκευή του κράτησε δύο χρόνια και τελικά ολοκληρώθηκε στα ξακουστά ναυπηγεία T. Mariotti της Γένοβας όπου τοποθετήθηκαν όλες οι επενδύσεις, η επίπλωση, τα γλυπτά και η διακόσμηση δια χειρός Emanuele Luzzati, Nino Zoncada και Enrico Paulucci. Το πλοίο βαφτίστηκε με το όνομα Stella Solaris, το δεύτερο της Sun Line με το όνομα αυτό, και είχε συνολική χωρητικότητα 765 επιβάτες σε μία θέση και νέο μειωμένο εκτόπισμα 10.600 τόνους. Το αποτέλεσμα αυτής της μετασκευής ήταν πρωτοφανές για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα και το καράβι μπορούσε να ανταγωνιστεί σε πολυτέλεια και ανέσεις πολλά γνωστά και δημοφιλή τότε κρουαζιερόπλοια του κόσμου. Το πλοίο εκτός από τα σαλόνια, εστιατόριο, μπαρ, σινεμά, καζίνο, μπουτίκ, κομμωτήριο, γυμναστήριο, νοσοκομείο και πολλούς άλλους εσωτερικούς χώρους που διέθετε, είχε δύο πισίνες, εξωτερικά μπαρ, παιχνίδια καταστρώματος και ατελείωτες επιφάνειες καταστρώματος με ξαπλώστρες. Τον Ιούνιο του 1973 το πλοίο ξεκινά 7ήμερες κρουαζιέρες στα ελληνικά νησιά με εναλλάξ Τουρκία ή Αίγυπτο και Ισραήλ. Τους χειμώνες εκτελεί κρουαζιέρες στην Καραϊβική από το Port Everglades αλλά και την νότιο και κεντρική Αμερική με Μεξικό από το Galveston του Τέξας. Οι κρουαζιέρες του χειμώνα ποικίλουν από χρόνο σε χρόνο και περιλαμβάνουν ακόμα και 29ήμερες σε λιμάνια της νοτίου Αμερικής μέσω διώρυγας του Παναμά, αλλά και προς Καναρίους νήσους. Στο ετήσιο πρόγραμμα συμπεριλαμβάνονται πάντα δύο μεγάλης διάρκειας κρουαζιέρες μεταξύ Πειραιά και Μαϊάμι την άνοιξη (Primavera) και το φθινόπωρο (Helios) που συμπεριλαμβάνουν πολλά λιμάνια της Καραϊβικής, των Καναρίων, Βορείου Αφρικής, Ισπανίας, Γαλλίας και Ιταλίας. Το πλοίο από την πρώτη κιόλας χρονιά του συγκεντρώνει τα θετικά σχόλια των επιβατών του και της διεθνούς αγοράς κρουαζιέρας και στα τέλη δεκαετίας του 70 συμπεριλαμβάνεται στα γυρίσματα της δημοφιλούς τηλεοπτικής σειράς «Το Πλοίο της Αγάπης» (The Love Boat) που αυξάνει ακόμα περισσότερο την φήμη του και τους επιβάτες που επιστρέφουν ξανά για κρουαζιέρες μαζί του. Το 1988 στο πρόγραμμα των 7ήμερων κρουαζιερών του από τον Πειραιά προστίθεται και 7ήμερη κρουαζιέρα προς την Μαύρη Θάλασσα. Το 1995 η Sun Line συγχωνεύεται λόγω οικονομικών προβλημάτων με την ανταγωνίστριά της Ηπειρωτική και σχηματίζουν την ROC. Το καράβι διατηρεί την χαρακτηριστική μπλε φορεσιά του της Sun Line αλλά με νέα σινιάλα της ROC στην τσιμινιέρα του ξεκινά την θερινή σαιζόν του 1996 με την ίδια πάντα επιτυχία. Το 1999 η οικονομική κατάσταση της ROC δεν είναι η καλύτερη και στο μετοχικό της κεφάλαιο θα συμμετέχει με ποσοστό 70% η Louis Cruise Line. Τα γεγονότα όμως των δίδυμων πύργων τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2001 έχουν αντίκτυπο στις κρουαζιέρες και πολλά από τα πλοία της ROC έχουν μικρή πληρότητα επιβατών. Επίσης, με την έλευση των νεότευκτων Olympic Voyager και Olympic Explorer τα παλαιότερα πλοία της ROC υπολειτουργούν ή παροπλίζονται. Η σαιζόν του 2002 βρίσκει το Stella Solaris παροπλισμένο μαζί με το ομόσταυλό του Stella Oceanis και το Apollon στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας και με την αύξηση της τιμής του σκραπ αποφασίζεται η διάλυσή του. Τον Νοέμβριο του 2003 το καράβι ξεκινά το τελευταίο ταξίδι του για διάλυση στο Alang της Ινδίας με το όνομα S Solar όπου φτάνει τον Δεκέμβριο και ξεκινά η διάλυσή του. Θεωρώ ότι η απώλειά του ήταν μία από τις μεγαλύτερες για τους λάτρεις των κλασσικών καραβιών όχι μόνο στην Ελλάδα αλλά διεθνώς. Το 50χρονο καράβι θα μείνει για πάντα στις αναμνήσεις μας σαν η Βασίλισσα της ελληνικής κρουαζιέρας.


Το Cambodge της Messageries Maritimes

cambodgeII-6.jpg

Μετά τον εμβολισμό του στην Σιγκαπούρη το 1965


camb28.jpg
Με τα χρώματα της Sun Line στα πρώτα χρόνια της καριέρας του σαν Stella Solaris

Stella_Solaris1.jpg

Με τα σινιάλα της ROC

STELLA SOL.jpg
πηγή shipsnostalgia, shipsspotting, messageries-maritimes.org

----------


## Στέφανος

μία φωτό βγαλμένη μέσα από το αυτ/το [ούτε θυμάμαι πότε ....]


Stella Solaris.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Καταπληκτική! Μπορεί τότε να μην είχε επιτυχία αλλά σήμερα τέτοιες φώτο είναι διαμάντια!

----------


## despo

photo 016.jpgΕδώ βλέπουμε πως μας ήρθε και πως μεταμορφώθηκε σε ένα πανέμορφο κρουαζιερόπλοιο που διαφήμισε τη χώρα μας στα πέρατα της γης.

----------


## Ellinis

φίλε despo μας κακομαθαίνεις σήμερα με σπάνιο αρχειακό υλικό. Στο κάτω απόκομμα, δεν είναι το Σολάρις αλλά το Πολάρις και αυτό το κάνει ακόμη πιο σπάνιο!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Στο αποκομα του despo  βλεπουμε οτι τα <ταπωμενα>,οπως σε ολες τις φωτο που εχουμε δει μεχρι σημερα, παραθυρα του καθρεπτη ειναι κατα το ημιση ανοιχτα.

----------


## despo

> φίλε despo μας κακομαθαίνεις σήμερα με σπάνιο αρχειακό υλικό. Στο κάτω απόκομμα, δεν είναι το Σολάρις αλλά το Πολάρις και αυτό το κάνει ακόμη πιο σπάνιο!


Εχεις δίκιο φίλε Ελληνίς και εγω  τώρα είδα οτι είναι το Πολάρις !

----------


## despo

PHOTO o037despo.jpgPHOTOo a037despo.jpg2 φωτογραφίες αντιθέσεων : Η πρώτη δείχνει το πανέμορφο αυτό πλοίο την τελευταία του χρονιά που δούλεψε στην Κωνστανούπολη και η δεύτερη να έχει πάρει την άγουσα για το τελευταίο του ταξείδι.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Stella Solaris.jpgΜιά κοντινή από την παγόδα. Αν κ όχι ολόκληρο το βαπόρι, νομίζω έχει το ενδιαφέρον της.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Παρολα αυτα ειναι μια ιστορικη φωτο για ενα πλοιο που δεν υπαρχει πια εδω και 10 χρονια

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Stella Solaris με το σινιαλο της  ROC   σ'εναν αποπλου  απο το λιμανι του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 1996

_Stella Solaris Piraeus 1996.jpg

----------


## charalampos

STELLA SOLARIS model.jpgTSS STELLA SOLARIS.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Αποπλους του Stella Solaris απο το μεγαλο λιμανι το καλοκαιρι του 1996 με το σινιαλο της ROC

_Stella Solaris Piraeus 1996_02.jpg

----------


## despo

Φιλε TSS Apollon μεγαλούργησες για μια ακόμα φορά !

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> _ Αποπλους του Stella Solaris απο το μεγαλο λιμανι το καλοκαιρι του 1996 με το σινιαλο της ROC
> 
> _Stella Solaris Piraeus 1996_02.jpg


Beautiful photo George many thanks for uploading!

Henry.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _ Αποπλους του Stella Solaris απο το μεγαλο λιμανι το καλοκαιρι του 1996 με το σινιαλο της ROC
> 
> _Stella Solaris Piraeus 1996_02.jpg


 Έγραψες πάλι φίλε! Κάποια ψυχή όμως που πάσχει από "ηπειρωτικίτιδα" βαρείας μορφής, βγάζει σπυριά στην θέα κ μόνο του σινιάλου της ROC! :Fat:

----------


## Ilias 92

Για να δούμε ένα ωραίο ντοκιμαντέρ για τον μυθικό κόσμο των Μάγια της Κεντρικής Αμερικής *σε ένα ταξίδι με το Stella Solaris*.

Έχει όμορφα πλάνα από το εσωτερικό του και από τα καταστρώματα.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μία ακόμα όμορφη αεροφωτογραφία του Stella Solaris γιατί μας λείπει.

Stella.jpg
πηγή shipsnostalgia

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aλλά η φωτό δεν ανοίγει.

----------


## Ellinis

Tην έφτιαξα  :Pride:  
Με την ευκαιρία δείτε εδώ μια σελίδα με ωραίες φωτογραφίες από τα αδελφάκια του, τα VIET-NAM και LAOS. Aυτά τα πήραν το 1970 οι Ινδονήσιοι για μεταφορές προσκυνητών και σύντομα καταστράφηκαν από πυρκαγιές.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αυτά είναι !!! _Καταπληκτική φωτό από το ebay !!!_

Το αρχοντοκάραβο με την πλώρη κάθετα μπροστά από το παλιό τελωνείο στον Πειραιά, τόσο πολύ κοντά που λες πως θα πρέπει να 'χει βρει στην προβλήτα....... Στα χειριστήρια, δεξιά στην βαρδιόλα, ο ΚΑΠΤΕΝ _Μιχάλης Μπενάς_. Η λεζάντα αναγράφει : _"Greek Sun Line Cruise Ship Stella Solaris (2), Piraeus 1980"_ και αν είναι σωστή η χρονολογία, πιθανόν κάπου κάτω στην προβλήτα να βρισκόταν και η αφεντιά μου, μιας και τότε δούλευα περιστασιακά στον θείο μου που είχε όλες τις ξυλουργικές εργασίες στα πλοία της SUN LINE.

Παρεμπιπτώντος, τότε (80 - 81 ???) είχαμε αλλάξει και όλα τα ξύλινα πανιόλα που διακρίνονται στο δάπεδο της γέφυρας. Απίστευτη δουλειά, χρονοβόρα, με ένα _πανάκριβο_ ειδικό αφρικανικό ξύλο, που το έκοβες στην κορδέλα και σε έπιανε αλεργία για ένα μήνα. Η SUN LINE πλήρωνε καλά σε όλους τους τομείς, και ποτέ δεν τσιγκουνευόταν στο ελάχιστο τα υλικά που έπρεπε να χρησιμοποιηθούν.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

.
Διάβασε καθώς φαίνεται το αμέσως πρηγούμενο - χθεσινό μου ποστ ο Κύριος Καθηγητής, αυτός ο απίστευτος, σεμνός, καταπληκτικός άνθρωπος, ο σοφός μας καραβολάτρης και "οδηγός" _κ. Παντελεήμων Λελέκης_, και σήμερα μου απέστειλε τις Πασχαλινές του ευχές μέσω email, συνοδευόμενες από μία πανέμορφη φωτογραφία του αρχοντοκάραβου σε αναχώρηση του από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

STELLA SOLARIS_By P. Lelekis.jpg
_© Παντελεήμων Λελέκης_

Φίλε μου Παντελή (είναι μεγάλη μου η τιμή να μπορώ σε αποκαλώ φίλο μου), αντεύχομαι, Χρόνια Πολλά και σε εσένα, να είσαι πάντα γερός και δυνατός, και να συνεχίσεις να είσαι ο φωτεινός μας φάρος.

----------


## pantelis2009

Δύο φωτο από το φίλο μου Georges Pop με λεζάντα: Στελλα Σολαρις (Royal Olympic Cruises) .Το καμάρι κάποτε της ελληνικης κρουαζιερας - Stella Solaris. The former jewel of the Greek cruise. Πειραιάς – Piraeus. Kαλοκαίρι - Summer 2002

STELLA-SOLARIS-01-2002-Georges-Pop.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Κάπου στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '90 το Stella Solaris αποπλέει απ' το λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης... Στα δεξιά το παροπλισμένο Πορτοκαλής Ήλιος. Από σκαναρισμένη φωτο.

5.jpg

----------

